# Best Bagging Mower



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Looking to get a new mower to replace my craftsman. Its served its purpose well for a mower I didn't pay for. It cuts fine enough with a good blade on but the kicker is it can't fill a bag to save its life. the bag is not even half full before it starts spilling out the bottom of the mower. Is this just a blade issue?

I mulch my own lawn but I also mow the old lady next door's and she wants it bagged so it would be nice to not have to stop to empty a half full bag 5x for a 30 minute mow.

Looking particularly at the Toro super recycler or a honda hrx. I'd prefer to have a deere again but the newer ones are crap and the old ones are too hard to find one in good shape.

Any recommendations or experiences?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

OnyxsLawn said:


> Looking to get a new mower to replace my craftsman. Its served its purpose well for a mower I didn't pay for. It cuts fine enough with a good blade on but the kicker is it can't fill a bag to save its life. the bag is not even half full before it starts spilling out the bottom of the mower. Is this just a blade issue?
> 
> I mulch my own lawn but I also mow the old lady next door's and she wants it bagged so it would be nice to not have to stop to empty a half full bag 5x for a 30 minute mow.
> 
> ...


Probably a blade and air circulation issue as to why you've got a problem with your current setup.

As between the Recycler and Honda, I'd go Honda. I'd take the Toro Timemaster over the Honda though.

You are correct, though, I wouldn't buy anything but a Honda or Toro right now. Either will get you where you need to go.


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

@Ecks from Tex I'll give everything a good cleaning tonight and see if that helps any.

I'd love a timemaster or better yet a commercial 32" but the 22" barely fits through the neighbor's rear gate so i'm stuck with a 21 or 22.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

The professional 21in toro push mowers have larger bags/gas storage. But it comes with a cost.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

I believe the LCN commented he liked the big bag of the Honda HRX217.


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

My Troy-Bilt has done well for being a bottom of the line gas rotary.

In my experience mine does the same dropping stuff behind if I am cutting a lot off and/or the grass is wet. The lower HP engine just doesn't have the gumption to throw all that extra weight around. If my grass is dried and I'm adhering to the 1/3 rule it'll fill the bag up all the way before it starts dropping.


----------



## Paulsprimecuts (Jun 13, 2018)

For a small walk behind the Honda hrx 217 is hard to beat I like it better than the hrc that I had


----------



## Greenrebellion (Jun 13, 2018)

Paulsprimecuts said:


> For a small walk behind the Honda hrx 217 is hard to beat I like it better than the hrc that I had


I usually mulch but I love my Honda HRX 217 and it bags great on the rare occasions that I do. Holds quite a bit of grass.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy (Sep 27, 2017)

I've been very pleased with the bagging of my HRX217. You could also check out Snapper Hi-Vac models. I have an older one and it is a superb bagger and they don't seem to have changed the deck design so I would think the newer ones would be as good.


----------



## Paulsprimecuts (Jun 13, 2018)

OutdoorEnvy said:


> I've been very pleased with the bagging of my HRX217. You could also check out Snapper Hi-Vac models. I have an older one and it is a superb bagger and they don't seem to have changed the deck design so I would think the newer ones would be as good.


Old snapper great new snapper 💩


----------



## Austin (Apr 30, 2018)

I'm on my second Honda. Gave my old one of 8 years to my sister. They use it to this day and its still a one pull start. I have a newer Honda HRX217 now. I tried a timemaster and a husqvarna before getting another Honda. One of the biggest differences I noticed was the weight. Its so much easier to move around and turn with. If I remember the Honda was over 30lbs lighter than the toro. Just my two cents!


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Here is an excellent Review!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBXJrgbVhnw


----------

